# Don't Do This At Home, Kids



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2019)

Monday morning about 5 am I hooked the boat up. Pulled it out of the side yard down the two tracks between the gate and the curb. Heard an unusual noise. Hmmm, thought I might need to check that, which I did. Noise was because I forgot to put the trailer jack up. Kind of bent some things and sheared some other things right off. 

I am putting the new trailer jack on tomorrow. 

Lesson to be learned? It is always good to have a spare bungie so you can tie the broken trailer jack up out of the way and go to the lake.


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kinda interesting how we somehow manage to find a way to make ourselves look stupid. #-o 
And then we'll tell about it on a public forum. :roll: 
Used to be we'd look around to see if anybody saw us.  

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2019)

Aw, you know, just a good natured sharing of a "blooper". 

I didn't feel too bad about it other than I had to put out $36 for a new one (Reese brand on sale with free shipping!). Got the new one on this morning. So I'm back in the saddle! Haha


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 21, 2019)

I've done that too


----------



## GTS225 (Nov 21, 2019)

Well, I ain't dead yet, so ya never know..... :LOL2: [-o< 

Roger


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello my name is Dan and I'm a trailer tongue jack dragger.


----------



## schukster (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello, my name is Schukster and I'm a let's unhook the cable from the bow hook on a 176 fiberglass Larson to save time at the ramp since its only a couple block away. 

Luckily seeing the boat starting to slide off the trailer a block from the ramp caused an instinctive reaction to slam on the brakes which shifted things forward. I learned that roller bunks roll easily.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 22, 2019)

schukster said:


> Hello, my name is Schukster and I'm a let's unhook the cable from the bow hook on a 176 fiberglass Larson to save time at the ramp since its only a couple block away.
> 
> Luckily seeing the boat starting to slide off the trailer a block from the ramp caused an instinctive reaction to slam on the brakes which shifted things forward. I learned that roller bunks roll easily.
> 
> ...



Now that could have been real troublesome and that is an understatement. 

I'm just the opposite. Seems like half the time I'm trying to launch while the bow eye is still attached.


----------



## Riverdog (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of unusual noises.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 25, 2020)

This was my dad's point when I played the car radio loud. Amazing how profound your parents were.


----------



## the hammer (Jan 26, 2020)

Riverdog said:


> I'm not a big fan of unusual noises.



“Is that go bad siren?”

“Y’ever here of good siren?”


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 26, 2020)

Told ya 'Dubs! This would come back to haunt you.  :wink: 

What's the old saying? "If you don't want to read about it in tomorrow's newspaper, don't put it on the internet today."

Roger


----------



## Kismet (Jan 27, 2020)

I was much younger, yet as handsome then as I am now, when I moved to country to live out my life. Got an old resort boat and a guy I knew said he had a home-built trailer for me. Got it, got the boat up on it, had picked up an 18 hp Evinrude from yard sale, and went off to see if the stuff worked.

I was new to this. I backed the boat and trailer down the ramp,further, further,further...there, the boat seemed to be floating. Put the car in park and went out to double check and grab the bow line.

Uh...turned out the home made trailer incorporated 14in Oldsmobile car tires on a car axle. Also turned out that the boat and motor really wanted to float, but the bouyancy of the trailer tires were lifting the trailer up against the hull and keeping it almost dry.

I got the boat off with a Marx brothers set of helpers, and parked and took the boat out for a bit, NEVER THINKING that I would have to load the boat on the bouncing, floating, trailer. More comedy ensued, mostly for on-lookers.

I may not be bright, but I'm still kinda pretty. :roll:


----------

